# Hymer water pumps, all the same?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

No water! Pretty sure it is pump gone. Does this one here fit all/most Hymers? Ours is a '04 S740.

After searching the forum lots of recommendations for it but thought I'd check.

Thanks Dick


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep its a sump pump and that's a normal thing my series of van's.... no idea what yours looks like, just go into the water tank and look at the pump would be the first thing to do.... worth checking the volts are at the pump, you should also hear the unit working... if it dose work just remove the pipe from the pump and make sure there's a good water pressure comeing out of it.... then its a process of elimation.....


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Clive I' m pretty certain it is US. Unfortunately I can't get to it for a while and would like a replacement ready for when I can. If it turns out to be rescueable I'll keep the new one as a spare something that I gather is common practice.

I was trying to decide if I was foolish buying in advance of seeing my old one.

Dick


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Have a look at the following thread which has some useful notes (and links to other threads) on things to watch when changing i.e. wiring, filters etc

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-95353-.html

I think you have found the correct model - probably at about half the price of a "Hymer" branded one!


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, that was the one I replaced as well.


----------

